# Using blondewood for workbench



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know much about blondewood? I am making a workbench and can get a 3/4" sheet for free. Would this make a good table top? If not, what would make a good sturdy top and not be too hard on the wallet?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just have a sheet of melamine
over base cabinets
wax and clean from time to time

a sacrificial 1/4" masonite over the blond wood
would do the same
and can be flipped over
or changed thru the years

go for it


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

Im wanting to make a 2×6 table and think I may do 2 layers of blondewood and top it with 1/4" birch.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Blondewood is not one actual type of wood, just what they call the lighter colored woods used in the plywood. I used blondewood plywood from Lowes for my benchtop about 8 or 9 years ago and it's still holding up well. I believe they called it "Brazilian Blondewood" at that time.


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

I was thinking it may chip and crack easy, but it sounds like yours has held up well. I will just do 2 layers of blondewood. I can add to it later if I need. Thanks for the info!


----------

